# Need some reasons to stay



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

I just had a really bad few days. I'm telling myself that it really isn't Spain, it's just one of those periods you go through. There seem to be an awful lot of them lately. So I find myself thinking about leaving.

I could use some reasons to stay. Help!


----------



## Fay (Jun 6, 2007)

I completely understand how you feel. I feel like that all the time, even after four years of being here. I think that I want to go home, back to the UK, but really, it would be like starting again, in a foreign country, so much has changed back home, and not much of it for the better.

Keep your chin up and keep smiling, you are not alone!!


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

atlast said:


> I just had a really bad few days. I'm telling myself that it really isn't Spain, it's just one of those periods you go through. There seem to be an awful lot of them lately. So I find myself thinking about leaving.
> 
> I could use some reasons to stay. Help!


BECAUSE IT'S PISSING DOWN WITH RAIN HERE!!!!


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Fay - You mean it isn't goin to go away? We haven't been here terribly long, and what you write makes me think that if we are going to go back we should do it now. Otherwise moving back may be even more difficult than staying.


----------



## ellenjoan (Jun 17, 2007)

Indeed you're not alone !

I'm looking to emigrate again.

They have no respect here for nature, no respect for animals, no respect for the neighbours....the land is dirty (no recycling for 85%), the bureaucrazy doesn't turn right, Etccc

But there is the SUN, and the sea and...a micro climate. My dogs artrosis doesn't hurt anymore...

So every place, every country has it good points and its bad points...so be it

I will keep some land with a house and sell the rest ...I ll always have a place to come back to on holiday and the rest I ll sell so I can start fresh somewhere else.

Don 't worry, won't leave yet...need my visa first...can take some time...

Will enjoy the rest of my time here !

Ellenjoan


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Well, as I posted elsewhere, we're planning a two-week vacation in Ireland. Maybe I'll appreciate it more when I get back.


----------



## arroyo (Nov 6, 2008)

atlast said:


> Well, as I posted elsewhere, we're planning a two-week vacation in Ireland. Maybe I'll appreciate it more when I get back.



I feel torn between the two countries, I like it here but after 2and a half years i still think about going home I get homesick so much, My son still lives in the UK with his partner and baby son, so I find it really hard. This credit crunch is getting hold of our savings too, Hubby is working same job for 2 years so we have regular money comming in I need to work I have had a few telesales jobs over the years, which i wasnt keen on I will just have to keep searching for something, I think somethings are really hard to get used to here, like smiling faces and people being friendly towards you I miss that


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

The problem with Brits in Spain as I see it, is the vast majority are not here because they want to be in Spain....they're here because they've had enough of Britain. Which is understandable because our lives there were made so unbearable in so many ways....we didn't have much choice in the matter. As a family, we certainly felt we had to escape from it.......and I'm sure many of you felt the same.

And that's where the problem arises for many.....because we all ended up in Spain not through choice, but through circumstance.
We got here on Nov 2nd 2005 not knowing what to expect as we'd never been here before. Literally we were refugees and we were taking a big chance like all of us have.

And what happened? Well, our background (in the 25 years we'd been together) was about 20 houses in abut 10 different places in the UK. We'd never settled, and we never felt at home. We got to Spain and it just felt like we'd come home. Everything felt right and we instantly felt at ease. Can't explain why....that's just the way it was.

We looked around for something to buy and in March 2006 we bought a house in Huescar in the rural Altiplano of Granada. And we'll be here in Huescar for the rest of our lives. No doubt about it!

Is Spain perfect? Of course it isn't.....nowhere is! But it's where we feel at home with the people and the environment in general. But bear in mind (as Strav will confirm) the place we live is as far removed from the type of Spain other Brits live in as you can possibly get.

Our heart is here....and our home is here! There's nothing in Britain for us and we'll never return!
If you don't feel the same way about where you live then your only option is to go back.....cos the feelings that you have will never go away.


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree with you Pete.I have been here since 2004. I never thought I would ever want to leave but 2 baby grandaughters ( we never thought we would have ) are really tugging at my heart strings. Also have 17 and 15 year old grandchildren but saw them grow up and they know who we are. We have now decided to make the move to Brittany, whether this is the right solution not sure but do not want to go back to the UK. This way we will only be 30mins from the ferry and 2 hours the other side so will be able to make trips across and also easier for them to come to us. Probably easier for you as you have your boys with you.
Maureen


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Mame said:


> I agree with you Pete.


You stalking me across the Internet Maureen? 

Brittany? Very nice.......we always said if it didn't work out here we'd try France. But as you know, we've very settled here.

But you won't find another one like me up there you know!


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

One could say ' Thank goodness for that ' only joking Pete. Who am I going to get to sort out my computer probs and all Mels questions


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Mame said:


> One could say ' Thank goodness for that ' only joking Pete. Who am I going to get to sort out my computer probs and all Mels questions


Obviously keep in touch by email Maureen......and I'll help you as much as I can!
Though I have to say Melvyn's beyond help already!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mame said:


> I agree with you Pete.I have been here since 2004. I never thought I would ever want to leave but 2 baby grandaughters ( we never thought we would have ) are really tugging at my heart strings. Also have 17 and 15 year old grandchildren but saw them grow up and they know who we are. We have now decided to make the move to Brittany, whether this is the right solution not sure but do not want to go back to the UK. This way we will only be 30mins from the ferry and 2 hours the other side so will be able to make trips across and also easier for them to come to us. Probably easier for you as you have your boys with you.
> Maureen


Hey maureen 

But you're not too far from two hours away now by plane
I do understand the pull that family has thougg, which is whi I could never have moved to somewhere like Australia


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> has thougg, which is whi


Didn't they teach you spelling at Moderator School Jon?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Didn't they teach you spelling at Moderator School Jon?



Whoops
Teach me to rush!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

ellenjoan said:


> Indeed you're not alone !
> 
> I'm looking to emigrate again.
> 
> ...


I would suggest that the issues mentioned by yourself and others are down to one simple but most important factor,.........Wrong LOCATION....which of course would apply in any country.

There are many lovely clean unspoilt areas and villages if you get a look around.

Whilst there is much mal-treatment of animals,there are also many Spanish who have set up and dedicated themselves to rescue centres and others who take very good care of their own pets.

I have found Spanish neighbours to be absolutely superb and once they get to know you they can often care for you like family.

Many others have told me of similar experiences.

Location,location,location!


----------



## maria0301 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mame said:


> I agree with you Pete.I have been here since 2004. I never thought I would ever want to leave but 2 baby grandaughters ( we never thought we would have ) are really tugging at my heart strings. Also have 17 and 15 year old grandchildren but saw them grow up and they know who we are. We have now decided to make the move to Brittany, whether this is the right solution not sure but do not want to go back to the UK. This way we will only be 30mins from the ferry and 2 hours the other side so will be able to make trips across and also easier for them to come to us. Probably easier for you as you have your boys with you.
> Maureen


Hi Maureen, just crossing countries I should be on the France Forum I know.....When are you moving to Brittany? Buying or Renting?? We are moving to Vendee which is just below Brittany and my biggest worry is the grandchildren...aaarrgh. I just hope we settle there and decide to stay for good cos this country has really gone down the toilet!!


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi all.. have been here since 2000 and loved most of it! (Apart from red tape on constant basis!)...
Sadly tho I have lost faith recently - as the Guardia Civil did not include me in their report when I was the passenger in a vehicle in an RTA - and it seems I have no redress to get this changed. So... despite being the victim - (the driver of the vehcile I was injured in got their car reparied OK) - but having spent Eu 3,000 of my own money on med bills- which the lawyer INSTRUCTED me to get. It seems I may not even have a case. 
I know these things could happen anywhere - but with the limited work opportunities here (I have good Spanish but know that they will always give a Sp national the job over a 'guiri' - but then again I know there are equally Brit co's who would employ a Brit over a local) it may soon be packing up and heading elsewhere. 

I am soul searching to find reasons to stay - but unless there is some money from somewhere soon (and I mean for the rent on Jan 1st) - my Spanish dream might be at an end. I do not want to return to the UK - hate the place! (The weather, high cost of living, limited social feeling in the community etc) - So maybe I need to find somewhere else if I really have given Spain its best shot. 

Joined this form as there are other countries to join in chats/find out about. 
A friend has suggested I go for a holiday to another country where I 'think' I might want to live. But need to get some readies before I head off anywhere else!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

atlast said:


> I just had a really bad few days. I'm telling myself that it really isn't Spain, it's just one of those periods you go through. There seem to be an awful lot of them lately. So I find myself thinking about leaving.
> 
> I could use some reasons to stay. Help!


I'm the other way in looking for the definative reason to move to Spain. I would never think of pulling up sticks and making a permanent move without giving it a good trial run. I am looking at things as on a balance sheet, eg pros and cons.

Pros.

The weather, slower pace of life, lower cost of living (albeit the pound has taken a hammering of late), far less violent crime, better health service, opportunity to live close to the sea without it costing an arm and a leg, lower fuel costs due to the better weather and last but not least not having politics rammed down my throught morning, noon and night.

Cons.

Not being able to walk in the Peak District National Park as and when I wish, not seeing my son as much as I would like, albeit he would no doubt take advantage of free holidays, losing the use of a taxation system that I understand and can use to my advantage, seeing savings and pension income decrease due to the exchange rate.

So I'm about as confused as you, but in reverse. My wife would make the move tommorow, I'm looking at two months stints both home and away. Perhaps if you could come over for say, a couple of month long stays and see if that did the trick.

Whatever you decide, the best of luck to you.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

atlast said:


> Well, as I posted elsewhere, we're planning a two-week vacation in Ireland. Maybe I'll appreciate it more when I get back.



Its all about your "Expectations" versus "Reality"

What did you expect and what did you find when you got here ?


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Its all about your "Expectations" versus "Reality"
> 
> What did you expect and what did you find when you got here ?


On my first visit I expected nothing much - just the excitement of trying something totally new.... 
Second time - (and have been here permananatly since - 8yrs).. I came with a slight trepidation of 'going it alone in a foreign speaking place'... but coped as it was what I knew I wanted in my heart. 
Sadly the 'Reality' of the uphill struggle (from red tape to dicy employment possibilites) has slowly taken its toll. 
I do not want to return to the UK.. But in the present climate it might be the only option. 
Daily I have an internal struggle that it might be 'easier' if I were somewhere I 'knew' the system (and in my language - That said however, my recent experience of the UK was that things had changed a lot and I felt a newbie there all over again!). I guess on balance at least I 'know' the system here - but it is lack of financial support that is making it so hard. 
Hoping things turn a corner...


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

susanspain said:


> On my first visit I expected nothing much - just the excitement of trying something totally new....
> 
> I guess on balance at least I 'know' the system here - but it is lack of financial support that is making it so hard.
> Hoping things turn a corner...



Hiya Susan,

I think you did the right thing by trying, but its important to remember that if you do return to the UK for financial reasons (the most common reason) then its not because you have in some way failed - thats just life.

Many expats have already returned and my guess is that many MORE will do the same in the next 12 months, mainly for FINANCIAL reasons - 1 Euro = 90 pence


----------

